# Don't know if my electric yellow is holding fry or not..



## beermanmc (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

I noticed my Female Electric Yellow was acting a little strange and I am thinking she may be holding. I took a video and was wondering if you all could look at it and tell me if it looks like she is holding or not.

The video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6gNgbh ... e=youtu.be

Thanks!


----------



## beermanmc (Jan 23, 2013)

Not really fry but eggs.. I think she just started holding.. she opens her mouth a lot like she has something in it and has been hanging out in the corner with the male.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Yes, she is holding. If you are not ready for fry, just let her spit/release into the tank. The fry will be eaten by the others, and maybe even by the mother.


----------



## beermanmc (Jan 23, 2013)

I was going to buy a breeding tank for her but have no idea when I need to put her in as I don't have any idea of how long she has been holding. Any idea of how to tell? Her jaw isn't that buig right now.


----------



## beermanmc (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry not a breeding tank but a breeding box that goes into the tank and will separate the fry from mom when she spits.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You will need a tank to raise the fry anyway, so why not get the 20G 30" tank for growing out the fry now and put the mom in. IME you can't tell by the bulge. If she has not eaten in 7 days, she is ready for the separate tank.

The breeder boxes are small for an adult fish, and only good for the fry for a very short time...I like to keep fry in there only 7 days until they learn to eat...and even then the breeder box is in the grow-out tank.


----------



## beermanmc (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank with a sponge filter that is being seeded in the tank she is in right now and a heater. Would that work as a maternity tank? I was figuring once they are spit I will keep them in this tank until they start eating and then move them into a 14 gallon tank in my daughter's room.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like a plan. But you will not be able to keep 20 yellow lab juveniles in a 14G tank for long...what are the dimensions of the 14G?


----------



## beermanmc (Jan 23, 2013)

Just looking at the tank I would guess around 24" long and 20" high and about 10" wide


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

If the dimensions are correct, that is a 20gal tank. A 2.5 gal is a little small for a fry tank, but can be done (I use a 5gal). I usually keep the babies in the 5gal for about a month to about 6 weeks. I want the fry to be able to locate food easily. I then transfer them to a bigger tank (your 20 would be good for this). Depending on how many the mother spit, and how many survive. the juvies can be kept in the 20gal for quite a few months. At about 5+ months the juvies should be big enough to go back into the main tank.


----------

